
Selecting Subsets of Data in Pandas - TedPetrou
https://medium.com/dunder-data/selecting-subsets-of-data-in-pandas-6fcd0170be9c
======
TedPetrou
Selecting subsets of data in pandas is one of the most fundamental things you
must learn to use it effectively. Unfortunately, its one of the most confusing
operations as there are many available syntaxes to use.

This is part 1 of a 7-part series that will cover every single imaginable way
to select subsets of data in pandas. Each section will be available in a
Jupyter Notebook and there are exercises with detailed solutions for each.

Part 1 covers selection with [ ], .loc, and .iloc.

Find the [Jupyter Notebook here]([https://github.com/tdpetrou/Learn-
Pandas/blob/master/Selecti...](https://github.com/tdpetrou/Learn-
Pandas/blob/master/Selecting%20Subsets%20of%20Data%20in%20Pandas%20part%201.ipynb))

Find the [solutions here]([https://github.com/tdpetrou/Learn-
Pandas/blob/master/Solutio...](https://github.com/tdpetrou/Learn-
Pandas/blob/master/Solutions%20-%20Selecting%20Subsets.ipynb))

